# Flex 3401 VRG Pads/Backing Plate



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi, I've searched the forums and am thoroughly confused . I've been considering a polisher for a while and have settled on the Flex, I've previously owned and sold my DA, things i still have are a selection of Sonus SFX pads in 4" and 6", Megs #80 and 83 and Ultimate Compound. Don't know if the above are of any use but looking at some newer stuff that will get the job done better as well. 

The thing which is confusing me is the backing pad system, the 4" spot pads will be great for the small areas, so i will need the LC XC3401 Backing Plate system which has 100mm and 150mm plates. The numbers below are to help stop me getting confused too much. So if im using 4 and 6/6.5" pads this system sounds ideal but what if some pads are 5 or 5.5" which backing plate would you then use, the 100mm? 

4" 101.6mm
5" 127mm
5.5" 139mm
6" 152.4m
6.5" 165.1mm

Pad wise I'm thinking LC HT seems to get rave reviews with the machine, polish wise not sure which to go for, always used Meguiars but hear good things about Scholl, any other suggestions are more than welcome.

Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

The standard flex 3401 backing plate is 140mm/5.5 inches. It can theoretically be used with 5.5inch pads but there is no security margin so you are best using 6/6.5 inch Pads with it.

You get a flex replacement 115mm backing plate which is approximately 4.5 inches. This pad is good for 5/5.5 inch pads

The LC system introduces a 100mm backing plate which can be used with 4 inch pads (very little margin for error but can be done). It can also be used with 5 inch pads but I find there is too much overhang with the 5.5inch pads on this backing llate. LC hybrid pads 5 inch require this backing plate as their velcro size is 4 inches.

The 150mm LC backing plate you get in the kit is good for 6.5 inch Pads but tbh the standard backing plate is also fine for them.

My opinion, get the 115mm flex plate and some LC HT pads and be done with it!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

thank you, feel like i understand it a bit more now


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Flex and Backing plate has arrived today, Need some more help with the backing plate system, I understand the plate on the right goes first followed by the backing plates on the left and the allen key bolt (3) is last but where do the washers go in relation to these? ive got 2 large thin washers and one smaller thick one?

Most likely obvious but don't want to break it


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Watch this mate.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Bartl said:


> Watch this mate.


Thanks for the video, don't know why I didn't think of that, the LC one has a separate backing plate, it has the Velcro bits and the gearing, is this why it has a longer threaded bolt, also the allen key headed bolt requires a larger allen key to the original


----------

